

Kirk Sorensen on energy from Thorium - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/energy-policy/if-thorium-good-enough-moon-its-good-enough-earth.html

======
xxqs
although it's already on the 4th page of HN's newest submissions, I find it
extremely interesting and worth spending a couple of hours.

